# Looking for a Deal on Laws



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Took the brute to Creekbottom today. My first time there. Got it stuck within 3 minutes of entering the trail area. Then again, then again.... I was following other folks with lifts and Laws. I have stock lift and tires. This place is amazing and I had a blast trashing the brute for all it was worth and really tested my snorks. Now I've really got the bug! I had been holding off on mods because its an 09 and I bought the extended warrenty. Now I'm thinking the warrenty doesnt mean much if I cant get everything I want out of the bike. Its time to lift, add big tires, and clutch springs.

Also, somehow tore a boot on the rear inside axle. Will be following Phree's vid next week to replace. MIMB rocks!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

My advice is go ahead and get the set up you want. IMO i would go with the 29.5 laws if you're wanting outlaws, they're great tires and hard to beat all the way around. Also consider Silverbacks, i love my sets. Just don't forget an aggressive tire is harder on parts. After you get the bug be careful, there seems to be no end in sight but it's all worth it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha and the itch has begun!
good luck scratchin it


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

u do not want 28in wide laws. ive heard they are a very odd they have a rounded profile and wear really bad. if u want 28s get backs. IMO i would get 29s. u dont need a lift for them and they are pretty good tire


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> haha and the itch has begun!
> good luck scratchin it


 
The more you scratch it the worse it itches! :aargh4:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah id get the 29.5s also. they really dont ride that rough. and you might as well get the 2 inch lift. they aren't that expensive. as far as the warranty you can take the lift and tires off if something happens. dont feel bad about the boot. everyone tears one now and then.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...the only 28 Outlaws that are any good IMO is the 9.5's they have the flat profile like the 29.5 X 10's. the 28x10 & 28 x12's have a funny shape to them....if your wanting 28's I would got with Silverbacks. If not, 29.5 Outlaws.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I am set on 29.5 Laws. In the store at Creekbottom, they have a set of 29.5 10s and 12s laws on SS rims, but they are not the 4/110 pattern. They want $700. If they were the right bolt pattern, I would have bought them right there. (they are not a dealer) This seems like the best deal that I have seen so far. There is a place in Tifton, GA that has the same set new without rims for $615.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

you could always sell the rims. or do you need rims also?


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Guarino, I thought about getting the tires from creekbottom and then trying to sell the rims. Then putting the money towards a set that fit. But I wanted to spend some time online to make sure this was a good enough deal to go through that hassel. 

I know it has been discussed on mimb that people put bigger tires on their stock alloy rims, but I'm thinking I will need some offset. I have no experiance in this, so I'm going off of other peoples posts until I actually get a set.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

robisra said:


> Took the brute to Creekbottom today. My first time there. Got it stuck within 3 minutes of entering the trail area. Then again, then again.... I was following other folks with lifts and Laws. I have stock lift and tires. This place is amazing and I had a blast trashing the brute for all it was worth and really tested my snorks. Now I've really got the bug! I had been holding off on mods because its an 09 and I bought the extended warrenty. Now I'm thinking the warrenty doesnt mean much if I cant get everything I want out of the bike. Its time to lift, add big tires, and clutch springs.
> 
> Also, somehow tore a boot on the rear inside axle. Will be following Phree's vid next week to replace. MIMB rocks!


As far as the warrenty goes ,my dealer told me when i snorked it, warrenty was gone. for some offset on the wheels u may have to buy wheel spacers. my 08 had some kinda tabs in the way in order to get the aftermarkets on i had to have spacers or grind the tabs off. they might have fuxed that prob though.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

If you run the 12 wides on the back you will either need a different offset wheel or wheel spacers...I have 29.5 wide laws on stock wheels and I am running 1.5" spacers...Works great, but without the spacers the laws will catch the fuel tank pan


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

man i have zero bad words about my 28" outlaws. had them for more than a year now and have failed to disappoint me in some of the worst **** you can think of. another prime example of people repeating what they've heard or read, yet never have owned the product themselves. ::yawn::


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

If you buy the set for 700 you could buy a set of spacer adapters to convert them to 4/110. It may put the overall cost close to just getting the proper wheels for your bike though. I have 1" spacers on mine and love the added width even with aftermarket wheels.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice. I just picked up a set of 29.5 laws 10s and 12s. The guy had a set of maxxis lite 8 spoke rims, for a good price, but they didn't fit over the lip. Now that I've had a chance to read up on spacers, I'm thinking maybe I should just order the spacers - at least for the rear. However, ordering the rims with the proper offset will still come in cheaper. I was shocked at the price of spacers! So, right now I've got a great set of tires, but no rims yet...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

U have to grind the tab off


----------

